# my massive fat belly laying on stuff &hearts;



## vampirekitten (Feb 13, 2013)

I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places! Especially since those places my stomach naturally lays on  theres my big sexy belly laying on my works kitchen counter, I was trying to copy and my stomach was so massive and fat it over the copier! !&hearts; then I found the scale and barely pushed down and my fat belly weighed the scale down dramatically!!! I just love my huge soft belly! ! Hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoyed taking them 

View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120418.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120432.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120450.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120500.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120518.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120532.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120547.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120601.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120629.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130213_120618.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2013)

A list of things missing from this photo set of things your belly is laying on: 

my face


----------



## vampirekitten (Feb 13, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> A list of things missing from this photo set of things your belly is laying on:
> 
> my face



Aww!! well I will have to work on it!


----------



## zbot19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow So very beautiful and so very sexy there Ms Kitten! I think it is quite naughty of you to do these sexy pics of your bellyfull nature at work but that at the same time makes it oooohhh so very Sexy and Hot!! You look so much bigger! This new year is definitely treating you well! I have to second though the other comment that a couple places that belly is missing to be placed upon:

My Face too

My Chest

My Couch

and on my counter top hehe  truly beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 13, 2013)

Great pics! Great belly!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Feb 14, 2013)

those views from above down to your beautifull belly caught me completely!!!!

that's sooooooo freakin hot!!! :blush::smitten:

you beauty you :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Feb 14, 2013)

zbot19 said:


> Wow So very beautiful and so very sexy there Ms Kitten! I think it is quite naughty of you to do these sexy pics of your bellyfull nature at work but that at the same time makes it oooohhh so very Sexy and Hot!! You look so much bigger! This new year is definitely treating you well! I have to second though the other comment that a couple places that belly is missing to be placed upon:
> 
> My Face too
> 
> ...



thank you! I like that feeling of thrill as I do something I probably shouldn't be hehe! I do think its getting bigger too! and want to keep updating this thread with more pics of my places I can lay my belly hehe! I also like your suggestions


----------



## vampirekitten (Feb 14, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Great pics! Great belly!



thanks! :happy:


----------



## vampirekitten (Feb 14, 2013)

Danniel.Vincent said:


> those views from above down to your beautifull belly caught me completely!!!!
> 
> that's sooooooo freakin hot!!! :blush::smitten:
> 
> you beauty you :wubu:



aww yeah!? I loved that view myself hehe thanks cutie!!! :wubu::blush:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Feb 14, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> aww yeah!? I loved that view myself hehe thanks cutie!!! :wubu::blush:



gotta be awesome to just look down on yourself and be able to enjoy that view!!! :smitten:

:blush:


----------



## azerty (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## tjw1971 (Mar 1, 2013)

You're right that these were awesome photo ideas! 

I've actually seen a few videos out there of women weighing their bellies on scales, and honestly, I don't think any of them weighed more than about 60lbs. So that's pretty impressive yours reads a full 80! (If you gain some more, you should give it another try. Would be pretty cool seeing it pushing the scale into the triple digits!)

Just another random idea for fun, but you might try sitting up on the edge of a pool table with your feet dangling off the end, to see if you've gotten big enough to lift the opposite end of the ground? It takes a pretty big girl to do it, especially with a good quality table -- but you might be able to pull it off. One of my ex-g/f's, at her heaviest,could even do it with the full-length 9 foot tables. (We freaked out a bouncer at a bar when she first realized she could do it. We were goofing around, setting up the balls on the table and then she'd perch her butt on the edge and tip the table, causing all of them to roll into the pockets at her end. He came over yelling at us to "Put the table back down!" So she hopped up quickly and let it crash back down to the floor with a big "Boom!" Hehe....)




vampirekitten said:


> I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places! Especially since those places my stomach naturally lays on  theres my big sexy belly laying on my works kitchen counter, I was trying to copy and my stomach was so massive and fat it over the copier! !&hearts; then I found the scale and barely pushed down and my fat belly weighed the scale down dramatically!!! I just love my huge soft belly! ! Hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoyed taking them


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 1, 2013)

tjw1971 said:


> You're right that these were awesome photo ideas!
> 
> I've actually seen a few videos out there of women weighing their bellies on scales, and honestly, I don't think any of them weighed more than about 60lbs. So that's pretty impressive yours reads a full 80! (If you gain some more, you should give it another try. Would be pretty cool seeing it pushing the scale into the triple digits!)
> 
> Just another random idea for fun, but you might try sitting up on the edge of a pool table with your feet dangling off the end, to see if you've gotten big enough to lift the opposite end of the ground? It takes a pretty big girl to do it, especially with a good quality table -- but you might be able to pull it off. One of my ex-g/f's, at her heaviest,could even do it with the full-length 9 foot tables. (We freaked out a bouncer at a bar when she first realized she could do it. We were goofing around, setting up the balls on the table and then she'd perch her butt on the edge and tip the table, causing all of them to roll into the pockets at her end. He came over yelling at us to "Put the table back down!" So she hopped up quickly and let it crash back down to the floor with a big "Boom!" Hehe....)



AWE thats an awesome idea!!! I need to try that and take pics of that too!! I love getting different ideas of places I can squeeze into or break or lift! hehe.. and I will definitely weigh my fat belly again after I've gained! hopefully tipping the scale to triple digits!! :smitten::happy:


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 1, 2013)

azerty said:


> Beautiful pictures



Thanks Hon!!!! so sweet!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2013)

Best photo set ever!


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 1, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Best photo set ever!



Awe thanks!!! but I can't WAIT to take the photos of me in my new corset and super tight black nighty that has open spaces all over it!!! my fat just squeezes out of each opening! :wubu::wubu::happy:


----------



## bigbootylover (Mar 1, 2013)

I love your big soft belly too!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow thanks for posting...what a great collecction of pics. I can't pick a favorite....I love all of them


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh My!!! I couldn't wait to tell everyone this!! hehe I just recently like 2 weeks ago bought a brand new mattress and box springs!! first NEW set EVER! Anyways, last night I plopped down on it and.... yup..... broke part of the wooden frame that you know is supposed to last for YEARS not WEEKS!! hehe All I could think to do besides be excited was to go eat some more!! which that is EXACTLY what I did!! Now my bed isn't trashed but it indents in that spot which is a constant AWESOME reminder of what happened!! hope you enjoyed this as much as i did!!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 18, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> Oh My!!! I couldn't wait to tell everyone this!! hehe I just recently like 2 weeks ago bought a brand new mattress and box springs!! first NEW set EVER! Anyways, last night I plopped down on it and.... yup..... broke part of the wooden frame that you know is supposed to last for YEARS not WEEKS!! hehe All I could think to do besides be excited was to go eat some more!! which that is EXACTLY what I did!! Now my bed isn't trashed but it indents in that spot which is a constant AWESOME reminder of what happened!! hope you enjoyed this as much as i did!!



haha thats awesome. Where are the pics?


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 19, 2013)

balletguy said:


> haha thats awesome. Where are the pics?



Sadly I didn't think to take them! but I will have some pics coming this week of my new super tight clothes


----------



## twigster6ft6 (Mar 19, 2013)

very fun pics! and a very impressive belly!

i love the shots of you weighing your belly... and at 80 lbs... WOW! i'm a 115 lbs. guy, so that really blows my mind. you're amazing!


----------



## sanderbwa (Mar 20, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places!


It was such a great idea


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 20, 2013)

sanderbwa said:


> It was such a great idea



thanks Hon!! if you have any ideas of places to stick my huge fatness onto just let me know   :huh::bow:


----------



## sanderbwa (Mar 20, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> thanks Hon!! if you have any ideas of places to stick my huge fatness onto just let me know   :huh::bow:



Sure I will. I could write you a list but it would be at least a mile long


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> thanks Hon!! if you have any ideas of places to stick my huge fatness onto just let me know   :huh::bow:



I will reiterate my suggestion upthread of my face as a place to stick your huge fatness upon.


----------



## vampirekitten (Mar 21, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I will reiterate my suggestion upthread of my face as a place to stick your huge fatness upon.



hmm.. well than we need... me... you.. my huge fatness.. and a camera... STAT! :bow:


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 30, 2020)

80lbs is the heaviest I've ever seen a belly weigh on one of those scales. Incredibly hot!


----------



## Tank (Aug 31, 2020)

vampirekitten said:


> I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places! Especially since those places my stomach naturally lays on  theres my big sexy belly laying on my works kitchen counter, I was trying to copy and my stomach was so massive and fat it over the copier! !&hearts; then I found the scale and barely pushed down and my fat belly weighed the scale down dramatically!!! I just love my huge soft belly! ! Hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoyed taking them
> 
> View attachment 106819
> 
> ...


That soft, supulent belly is just too sexy! Please post more pics!


----------



## Tank (Sep 1, 2020)

vampirekitten said:


> I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places! Especially since those places my stomach naturally lays on  theres my big sexy belly laying on my works kitchen counter, I was trying to copy and my stomach was so massive and fat it over the copier! !&hearts; then I found the scale and barely pushed down and my fat belly weighed the scale down dramatically!!! I just love my huge soft belly! ! Hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoyed taking them
> 
> View attachment 106819
> 
> ...


I'd love to see pics of your entire body. Though that belly is enticing, the whole pkg may complete you


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2020)

You really need a photographer to show that in glory.


----------



## Tank (Sep 30, 2020)

vampirekitten said:


> I recently thought it would be pretty awesome to lay my huge fat soft stomach places! Especially since those places my stomach naturally lays on  theres my big sexy belly laying on my works kitchen counter, I was trying to copy and my stomach was so massive and fat it over the copier! !&hearts; then I found the scale and barely pushed down and my fat belly weighed the scale down dramatically!!! I just love my huge soft belly! ! Hope u enjoy it as much as I enjoyed taking them
> 
> View attachment 106819
> 
> ...


Luscious!


----------

